# New to this



## FionaW (Jun 14, 2012)

HI all. I'm new to this and finding it very interesting. I am looking for work in Spain and have a skype interview coming up. I would appreciate any advice on what hazards to look out for?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

FionaW said:


> HI all. I'm new to this and finding it very interesting. I am looking for work in Spain and have a skype interview coming up. I would appreciate any advice on what hazards to look out for?


:welcome:

I can't help with the skype interview side of things, but if you are offered & accept the position, make sure you are given a proper permanent contract


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

FionaW said:


> HI all. I'm new to this and finding it very interesting. I am looking for work in Spain and have a skype interview coming up. I would appreciate any advice on what hazards to look out for?


Skype interview? That sort of raises "warning signs" for me. If they are really interested in hiring you, they would have you flown out and back (So you can both have a "face to face" interview) that way you see the set up, location, actual conditions of where you would be working, a chance to speak to others that work for,or know about the place.

In short,if they want you enough, the interview will NOT be done "on the cheap". After all, they are expecting you to uproot, move out here and change almost every aspect of your life.... and they want you to that based on an internet chat?

Personally, I would insist on an actual interview where, they paid all travel and hotel fees (you need to see the area you would working and living in)




Before we moved to Spain, we were 13 years in Hong Kong and seen other expats being for, want of better way putting it "conned", because they did not do the research, did not look 1st and just came in "blind" to living and working conditions.

Do the skype interview, but don't commit to anything before you gat a chance to "look/see"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Skype interview? That sort of raises "warning signs" for me. If they are really interested in hiring you, they would have you flown out and back (So you can both have a "face to face" interview) that way you see the set up, location, actual conditions of where you would be working, a chance to speak to others that work for,or know about the place.
> 
> In short,if they want you enough, the interview will NOT be done "on the cheap". After all, they are expecting you to uproot, move out here and change almost every aspect of your life.... and they want you to that based on an internet chat?
> 
> ...


actually skype & even telephone interviews are very common now - certainly for a first round of interviews


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> actually skype & even telephone interviews are very common now - certainly for a first round of interviews


Agreed.. but never commit to anything before you have a 1st hand look

When I was hiring staff, telephone "1st contact" was left to junior staff (usually the type who's braincells fired once fortnight,)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Agreed.. but never commit to anything before you have a 1st hand look
> 
> When I was hiring staff, telephone "1st contact" was left to junior staff (usually the type who's braincells fired once fortnight,)


yes, absolutely

if it gets down to job offer or final 2 stage than an expenses paid face to face is a must!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Depends on the type of job on offer, doesn't it..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A skype interview does sound a bit odd, there are better forms of "conference calls" these days but I guess its a way round any costly transportation costs, altho you footing the bill for a holiday and nose around would possibly be more informative for you?? The language isnt going to be a problem????

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> A skype interview does sound a bit odd, there are better forms of "conference calls" these days but I guess its a way round any costly transportation costs, *altho you footing the bill for a holiday and nose around would possibly be more informative for you??* The language isnt going to be a problem????
> 
> Jo xxx


Sorry Jo, I must disagree with you on who foots the bill. If the company wants you enough, and have good conditions, they will pay to have you over to see what you type of place you will be working in.
For us, there was no way we would have went to Hong kong without seeing what we were getting into 1st and a snowball's chance in Hell we were going to pay for that. The same should apply to a job in Spain. They want you enough... they'll pay...if not..well there's another warning sign


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Sorry Jo, I must disagree with you on who foots the bill. If the company wants you enough, and have good conditions, they will pay to have you over to see what you type of place you will be working in.
> For us, there was no way we would have went to Hong kong without seeing what we were getting into 1st and a snowball's chance in Hell we were going to pay for that. The same should apply to a job in Spain. They want you enough... they'll pay...if not..well there's another warning sign


True, I understand what you're saying, but times change, austerity measures etc. However, it surely would be useful to the OP to have a look around and get a feel for the place????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> True, I understand what you're saying, but times change, austerity measures etc. However, it surely would be useful to the OP to have a look around and get a feel for the place?????
> 
> Jo xxx


agreed ..but why put out *your* money when they want you? A paid trip is a sign they have enough interest in you to invest a small amount to get you to work for them.

If they can't do that, then what sort of considerations/conditions can you expect? If they can't afford that small sum...how long will they remain in business and it speaks volumes about who you would be working for


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> agreed ..but why put out *your* money when they want you? A paid trip is a sign they have enough interest in you to invest a small amount to get you to work for them.
> 
> If they can't do that, then what sort of considerations/conditions can you expect? If they can't afford that small sum...how long will they remain in business and it speaks volumes about who you would be working for


There's nothing wrong with a skype interview for a basic office job, teaching English in an academy etc etc. For top level jobs, as you said perhaps not, but even then as a first contact it is very much the thing to do nowadays, and the OP has not said what stage of the process she is at, nor what kind of job she's hoping to secure.

It would be very interesting to know the position she's going for, the selection process and how she found out about the job. Hope she comes back and tells us!

PS I'm thinking IT Gibraltar or teaching in an academy...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If the job is of a rather precarious nature,for example bar or restaurant or selling work, no way would I go to the considerable expense of travelling to Spain.
If the job is 'professional' then I would expect all my (reasonable) expenses to be paid.
Simple as that.
As for telephone interviews....I would have thought that it's very much in the interest of the prospective employee to see at first-hand what the set-up is like. After all, it could end up in white slavery
(That term is probably no longer PC.)

It's surely in the interest of the employer too and a telephone interview, especially Skype...why Skype, why not fijo??? - seems a tad casual.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> If the job is of a rather precarious nature,for example bar or restaurant or selling work, no way would I go to the considerable expense of travelling to Spain.
> If the job is 'professional' then I would expect all my (reasonable) expenses to be paid.
> Simple as that.
> As for telephone interviews....I would have thought that it's very much in the interest of the prospective employee to see at first-hand what the set-up is like. After all, it could end up in white slavery
> ...


why skype?? video??

I agree it would be ill advised for both the prospective employee & the employer to agree employment without a face-to-face meeting - which I firmly believe the prospective employer should pay for

I can see the usefulness of an initial video interview though 

say it's for a job in an International school - yes of course they are fee paying, but budget for this sort of thing isn't likely to be huge

if you have 20 good candidates in the UK (entirely possible these days), you don't want to be flying all them over & putting them up in hotels - that could well equal the annual salary for the position!!

so you do video interviews to narrow it down.............


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> If the job is of a rather precarious nature,for example bar or restaurant or selling work, no way would I go to the considerable expense of travelling to Spain.
> If the job is 'professional' then I would expect all my (reasonable) expenses to be paid.
> Simple as that.
> As for telephone interviews....I would have thought that it's very much in the interest of the prospective employee to see at first-hand what the set-up is like. After all, it could end up in white slavery
> ...


Because skype is with a camera too, isn't it?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Skype video calls are a great idea for the first round of interviews, especially when you've got 20 or 30 candidates. Body language says as much as carefully rehearsed words.

As for the OP's original question about possible pitfalls - be wary of temporary contracts with local authorities. A lot of them are on the verge of bankruptcy. A friend of mine taught English for two terms in Jerez in 2010 and still hasn't been paid!


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

FionaW said:


> HI all. I'm new to this and finding it very interesting. I am looking for work in Spain and have a skype interview coming up. I would appreciate any advice on what hazards to look out for?


Firstly on safety I would think it wise to make sure you have a *real* possible job offer.
You should really have a letter from them before you except an interview of any kind, but a must before an in person interview. A Letter would give you a chance to check the companies address and contact details and then confirm independently by phoning them you are actually speaking to the actual company in question!! You should call them, not them call you to be 100% safe!
Google the company to verify contact details and use the contact details you find to call the company etc!!!
It might be an unlikely way of someone tricking a person but being a female it can't hurt to take a little extra care! 

On the interview side, dress smart for the job in question, not in your PJ's lol

When I was interviewing I would have loved Skype as it would have saved a lot of time weeding out people just not up to the job. So treat it serious like a proper job interview which is more normal these days online for 1st interview.
If they like you and offer you a 2nd interview in person you should expect they pay for the flight etc!
Unless you plan on making a holiday out of a visit for interview that is! But if they are serious I would expect them to pay for at least half of your travel costs.
Don't drop everything and leave for Spain without a solid contract in your hand first!

On the technical side I would suggest you record the interview on Skype, google "record skype video chats" to get an idea of what's out there!
You can always then go over anything you missed or perhaps get a 2nd opinion from a friend or elder to see what they think!

Test your mic level is working ok with someone else before the interview, if you don't use skype that often that is!
If you tend to raise your voice very high at times skype can reduce your mic level for a short time! This can be avoided by checking out the skype settings! You can set a level and stop it auto adjusting. (just a tip)!

Don't get interrupted during the call. So put fone on mute etc!
Hope it all works out, good luck with the interview and getting a job.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Firstly on safety I would think it wise to make sure you have a *real* possible job offer.
> You should really have a letter from them before you except an interview of any kind, but a must before an in person interview. A Letter would give you a chance to check the companies address and contact details and then confirm independently by phoning them you are actually speaking to the actual company in question!! You should call them, not them call you to be 100% safe!
> Google the company to verify contact details and use the contact details you find to call the company etc!!!
> It might be an unlikely way of someone tricking a person but being a female it can't hurt to take a little extra care!
> ...


I would add, check what kind of contract they are offering 'cos in Spain 3 month temp contracts are the norm and might not be what you're aiming for


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Muddy said:


> Firstly on safety I would think it wise to make sure you have a *real* possible job offer.
> You should really have a letter from them before you except an interview of any kind, but a must before an in person interview. A Letter would give you a chance to check the companies address and contact details and then confirm independently by phoning them you are actually speaking to the actual company in question!! You should call them, not them call you to be 100% safe!
> Google the company to verify contact details and use the contact details you find to call the company etc!!!
> It might be an unlikely way of someone tricking a person but being a female it can't hurt to take a little extra care!
> ...





Pesky Wesky said:


> I would add, check what kind of contract they are offering 'cos in Spain 3 month temp contracts are the norm and might not be what you're aiming for





Alcalaina said:


> As for the OP's original question about possible pitfalls - be wary of temporary contracts with local authorities. A lot of them are on the verge of bankruptcy. A friend of mine taught English for two terms in Jerez in 2010 and still hasn't been paid!


Excellent advice!
And I would say this is the type of advice the OP and others reading this thread for information, were asking for.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

My son has just got a graduate job in the UK via a skype interview, told him there and then that he had the job! They seem to be the way forward.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

speaking of skype interviews...... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/115359-why-you-reject.html


----------



## FionaW (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks you for all the advice and warnings. I have already had a couple of Skype interviews and have been told that this is the norm now which I accept. The job is a teaching post at a very reputable school. (Done my research) and with time scales etc I would not expect there to be an opportunity to visit first. I know the area (admittedly several years ago) and will only sign up for a year. I am not planning to uproot totally, there is only me to consider but will keep a base in the UK should it all go pear shaped.
Thank you for the valuable info re contracts etc.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Cazzy said:


> My son has just got a graduate job in the UK via a skype interview, told him there and then that he had the job! They seem to be the way forward.



Fiona, do not be alarmed by some previous posts. As Cazzy says, Skype interviews are increasingly becoming the norm, especially for any industry/ profession who may regularly recruit from overseas.

Likewise, it is becoming very common to be offered a job either during the Skype interview, or shortly after by email, with no face to face contact. Many jobs will have 10, 20, maybe more equally suitable applicants and they are just not gonna play ball if you start demanding flights, etc. - that's just how it is nowadays.

As has been already said, you must be absolutely sure you have a solid offer and a proper contract on the table before you go planning any big moves to another country. When you have these things you may choose to go look see for your own peace off mind.

It would be helpful if you could give us some idea what kind of job you are being interviewed for. If for instance you are contemplating moving to a well known ccmpany, you may be quite confident to move without a prior visit. For some other jobs, you can learn quite a lot from the company website and google maps help with the area. There are even some other professions who have forums where you can learn a lot about specific employers, general conditions and pitfalls in certain countries, and so on.

For the Skype interview itself - dress smartly, make sure you will be visible in the monitor and easily heard, turn your phone off, have anything you may need to show them close at hand, also have a pen, paper and a list of any questions. Make sure there are no pictures behind you that make it look like you have a tree or something growing out of your head; likewise they don't want to see your knickers drying on the radiator or last night's empty bottle of wine lying at your feet! 


Good luck!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

FionaW said:


> Thanks you for all the advice and warnings. I have already had a couple of Skype interviews and have been told that this is the norm now which I accept. The job is a teaching post at a very reputable school. (Done my research) and with time scales etc I would not expect there to be an opportunity to visit first. I know the area (admittedly several years ago) and will only sign up for a year. I am not planning to uproot totally, there is only me to consider but will keep a base in the UK should it all go pear shaped.
> Thank you for the valuable info re contracts etc.


We must have been writing at the same time!

Are you aware that several, very reputable schools in Spain, have much poorer reputations when it comes to how they treat their staff? 

Several will attempt to get you there on a years contract and if you're not careful, you will find that they will actually only give you a 10 month contract - no pay over the summer, you will be expected to sign on the dole! Some may even avoid trying to give you any contract. Problems can also occur with being expected to do a lot of extra hours, including summer school, for no extra money.

'Course not all are like this!


----------



## FionaW (Jun 14, 2012)

I have already had a telephone discussion and was made aware of the 10 month contract situation. This is not the case with this job but it was with a previous one which I rejected. The year contract actually suits me as this is my first job overseas for many years so it could be seen as a toe in the water. I have found that most independent schools expect a certain amount of extra curricular stuff anyway so I factor that in. My main concerns are really about living costs and sorting out things like telephones and transport. Do I have to take another driving test?because I am sure I would fail!  Silly things like that!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

FionaW said:


> I have already had a telephone discussion and was made aware of the 10 month contract situation. This is not the case with this job but it was with a previous one which I rejected. The year contract actually suits me as this is my first job overseas for many years so it could be seen as a toe in the water. I have found that most independent schools expect a certain amount of extra curricular stuff anyway so I factor that in. My main concerns are really about living costs and sorting out things like telephones and transport. Do I have to take another driving test?because I am sure I would fail!  Silly things like that!


Get the job and just keep asking each and every question - you'll get plenty help. There are a lot of threads on the first page about living costs, moving costs, official stuff - have a browse to get you going. 

Living costs - some things are a little cheaper, some a little more. If you budget pretty much the same as UK overall, you'll be OK.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

brocher said:


> Fiona, do not be alarmed by some previous posts. As Cazzy says, Skype interviews are increasingly becoming the norm, especially for any industry/ profession who may regularly recruit from overseas.
> 
> Likewise, it is becoming very common to be offered a job either during the Skype interview, or shortly after by email, with no face to face contact. Many jobs will have 10, 20, maybe more equally suitable applicants and they are just not gonna play ball if you start demanding flights, etc. - that's just how it is nowadays.
> 
> ...


sorry but I have to disagree. a skype interview can SO false(could a sheet of plasterboard as a background,made to look good)

Do Not commit to anything until you have done a look/see for yourself, if they want you, they will pay to bring you over you then know you are a viable candidate for the job and it's not something that is going to vanish one night


----------

